

Dell Launches XPS 13 Ultrabook in India at Rs 79900 - ldkllr
http://7z-tutorials.com/dell-launches-xps-13-ultrabook-in-india-at-rs-79900/

======
nodata
79 900 Indian rupees = 1 203 Euros 79 900 Indian rupees = 1 585 U.S. dollars

Not really news.

